# Officer Dragged By Car at 40 MPH During Routine Traffic Stop



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer Dragged By Car at 40 MPH During Routine Traffic Stop
News 10 Now-Syracuse, N.Y. 
A police officer was dragged by a car at a speed of up to 40 miles per hour during a routine traffic stop just after 6 p.m. Sunday.

Two officers pulled over a car on North Salina Street in Syracuse. Police say the driver was acting suspicious, and reached to grab something from the center console.


Police officer Sean Goodeve was on the passenger side of the vehicle, and said he saw drugs in the car, and reached in to grab it.

That's when the driver, 35-year old Leonard Miles, slammed the car into reverse, hitting the police car.

Miles then took off, dragging Officer Goodeve. Before he could free himself, the car was going 40 miles per hour.

Goodeve tumbled across the street. He was treated at St. Joseph's Hospital and released.

The second officer chased the car on foot and found it abandoned on Ash Street in Syracuse.

The driver, Leonard Miles was found in an apartment building in the 200 block of Ash Street.

He was on parole and now faces additional charges of assault and criminal possession of a controlled substance.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

DO NOT REACH INTO THE DAMN CAR!!!!!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Gil";p="56650 said:


> DO NOT REACH INTO THE DAMN CAR!!!!!


:dito: That was rule #1 they drove into our heads during m/v law in the academy. Not trying to monday morning quarterback but, that could have been prevented.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Officer Dragged By Car at 40 MPH During Routine Traffic*

Only two things go into the car, steers and &#*%'s..............
Sorry, wrong venue.

Only put pepper, bullets, fire extinguishing agent, or paperwork through the window of a running vehicle.
:wink:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

"Routine" is a dirty word in our profession.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

RPD931";p="56821 said:


> "Routine" is a dirty word in our profession.


 It's a very dirty word..Back in 85 officer in my town was dragged to death doing the same thing....


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Officer Dragged By Car at 40 MPH During Routine Traffic*

Routine, routine is getting up every morning and going the bathroom. There is nothing routine about a traffic stop!!!!

I worked with a deputy who did the say thing, he was eventually run over and now he is confind to a wheel chair.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Officer Dragged By Car at 40 MPH During Routine Traffic*

The media throws around the term "routine traffic stop" term constantly, which gives the public the perception that motor vehicle stops are just routine and not dangerous. They are certainly not going to use the term "unknown risk stop", its not catchy and does not give them a chance to glorify the report from nothing to catastrophic.

As far as the police using the term. It should not be used by officers during press conferences or interviews, use: "unknown risk stop". It gives a more appropriate description of the reality of the stop without going into too much detail. It just goes to show, police are creatures of habit; even something as simple as a term is hard to get away from using.


----------

